# Small burl bowl



## rossvh (Dec 20, 2015)

A friend gave me several small burls (pic 1) and wanted to know if I could do anything with them. I haven't turned many bowls (mostly pens) - let alone a piece like that - but I gave it a try today. Thank goodness for CA or the thing would never have made it. 

For all you real bowl turners out - what do you think?

RossVH


----------



## hilltopper46 (Dec 20, 2015)

I think you need to include yourself in that group of "real bowl turners." It's a gorgeous piece of wood and you did it proud!


----------



## jsolie (Dec 20, 2015)

That's a beautiful bowl!


----------



## magpens (Dec 21, 2015)

I would say that's lovely work !!! ... what are the dimensions ?


----------



## Bob Wemm (Dec 21, 2015)

Great job on the bowl. I love the grain.
Thanks for sharing.

Bob


----------



## JimB (Dec 21, 2015)

Beautiful job!


----------



## Old Codger (Dec 21, 2015)

Ross...Awesome bowl!  Nice shape and near perfect finish, especially since it was your first bowl!  What kind of wood was the burl from and what size did the bowl turn to?  Again, very, very nice turning!  Thanks for sharing and safe turning to you always!


----------



## Bobostro61 (Dec 22, 2015)

Nice!  Keep up the good work!


----------



## kevrob (Dec 22, 2015)

Awesome work!


----------



## rossvh (Dec 22, 2015)

magpens said:


> I would say that's lovely work !!! ... what are the dimensions ?


it's roughly 4" high by @ 3" wide


----------



## rossvh (Dec 22, 2015)

Old Codger said:


> Ross...Awesome bowl!  Nice shape and near perfect finish, especially since it was your first bowl!  What kind of wood was the burl from and what size did the bowl turn to?  Again, very, very nice turning!  Thanks for sharing and safe turning to you always!


I'm not sure exactly what kind of wood it is. The friend cut it up and used it for firewood. Cotton pickin'!!!! He thought it was red oak.


----------



## FourOaksCrafts (Dec 26, 2015)

That's a beautiful bowl!


----------



## Jgrden (Dec 29, 2015)

Okay, I'll bite. What did you use to give it a gloss? How durable is it to use. Can it b e used as a cereal bowl. Mixing bowl. Decorative bowl. Change dish?


----------



## rossvh (Dec 30, 2015)

Jgrden said:


> Okay, I'll bite. What did you use to give it a gloss? How durable is it to use. Can it b e used as a cereal bowl. Mixing bowl. Decorative bowl. Change dish?


Since I'm primarily a pen turner and the bowl was rather small (change dish size makes sense), I used 4 coats of medium CA and polished with HUT.


----------



## Jgrden (Jan 3, 2016)

rossvh said:


> Jgrden said:
> 
> 
> > Okay, I'll bite. What did you use to give it a gloss? How durable is it to use. Can it b e used as a cereal bowl. Mixing bowl. Decorative bowl. Change dish?
> ...



Wonderful and thank you. I am not a bowl turner but got the itch when I saw yours. Now I am going to give it a try.


----------



## stonepecker (Jan 3, 2016)

You did that wood proud.  Keep it up and be sure to post more.


----------



## stuckinohio (Jan 3, 2016)

It looks great! I have been playing with bowls lately, as well as taking a class on bowl turning. I find it very hard to get right!


----------



## rossvh (Jan 4, 2016)

Jgrden said:


> Wonderful and thank you. I am not a bowl turner but got the itch when I saw yours. Now I am going to give it a try.


Good luck. I think you'll find it to be as "intoxicating" as pen turning - just slightly more intuitive.


----------

